# [geloest]SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren



## Knutowskie (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey!
Ich habe hier einen HP 625 stehen von nem Bekannten. Der hat sich den, warum auch immer, mit Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop 11 gekauft. Nun kommt er nicht damit klar.

Er will gerne Skype und VLC haben.
Skype hab ich derweile ans laufen bekommen, jedoch gibt das mikro nur Gruetze ab... total abgehakte aufnahme etc. PulseAudio Server steht damit in Verbindung, hab ich keine Ahnung von. Man kann da auch nichts irgendwie einstellen.

VLC: Ich habe probiert, den VLC fuer OpenSuse11.1 zu laden. beim command zypper in VLC, sowie im YasT2 kommen so fehlermeldungen, dass diverse libxxx.so.x nicht da sind. Ich hab schon diverse manuell installiert. Aber jetzt finde ich halt nicht alle, die der haben will. Boah, es kann doch nicht sein, dass man 6 Stunden braucht, nen VLC zu installieren!!! Also hab ich mit Anleitung den mplayer versucht zu compilieren. Geht auch nicht. Bei "make" rotzt der mich mit kilometerlangen texten zu und am ende: funktioniert nichts.

Wie mach ich, dass das alles funktioniert? Soll ich ihm ne Windows XP CD verkaufen?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren*

Ist VLC nicht schon im Repository vorhanden? Bei OpenSUSE ist es glaub ich so. Ist zwar meist nicht die aktuelle aber wäre ja vllt. mal nen Anfang 

Zu Skype: Da weiß ich leider nicht, ob es ne Version gibt, da ich es selbser nicht benutze


----------



## Knutowskie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren*

ja das ist leider bei SLED 11 nicht der Fall. Ich hab das repo von OpenSuSE hinzugefuegt, so ging es bei vielen ausm netz. nur hier nicht... "beim command zypper in VLC, sowie im YasT2 kommen so fehlermeldungen, dass diverse libxxx.so.x nicht da sind."


----------



## Knutowskie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren*

ich hab kein repo gefunden, wo ALLES drin ist. Ich habe eben den mplayer auf der command zum laufen bekommen, der will aber ne GUI haben... und bei ./config --enable-gui kommen auch diverse Fehlermeldungen, dass er das nicht kann. leider wird das im how to von mplayr nicht beschrieben, wohin die ganzen ordner muessen usw. und ich hab da keine ahnung.

sry fuer doppelpost, habs vercheckt...


----------



## bingo88 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren*

Ich hab mal bei Google nach VLC + SLED gesucht und das hier gefunden. Irgednwie scheint es ja zu funktionieren, vielleicht hilft's dir...


----------



## Knutowskie (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SLED11 "Standardsoftware" installieren*

naja, das problem besteht darin, dass ich von hier nicht auf die standard repos zugreifen kann. warum? fragt SuSE, nicht mich. Auf packman usw gehts ja. nur nicht auf die oss und non-oss von denen.

Hab dem jetzt OpenSuSE 11.3 verpasst, die mirrors von den repos manuell hinzugefügt (nachdem ich die stundenlang suchen musste: YaST-Installationsquellen für openSUSE ? Linupedia ) und schon läuft alles wie sahne. dreckslinux...

P.S.: dass es auf SLED 11 SP1 läuft weis ich, aber wegen einem mediaplayer das ganze system umzukrempeln war ursprünglich nicht gedacht. naja nu hab ichs ja doch gemacht, aber gleich mit der aktuellsten SuSE. FERTSCH!


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hab das gleiche Gerät und SLED gleich entfernt. Das Ding heißt nicht umsonst „Enterprise Desktop“: Für den Endanwender ist es nicht gedacht. (Wer ist bei Novell bitte auf die Idee gekommen, auf einem Gnome-System den Adobe Reader zu installieren?)


----------

